# Business internet banking systems....



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Do any of you use business internet banking systems, if you do which do you do and what do you think of them?


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

I have Alliance and Leicester as a business account.

The Internet banking is a bit clunky and, imo, a bit over security wise.

I have a business ID and then a username. I then have a login password. I can now look at my accounts. However, to transfer money to another account (or whatever), I have to use yet another password which has got to be different from my first password. I tried to do a transfer on Saturday afternoon only to lock myself out of Internet banking. I wasn't able to get back in until Moday as that's when their helpdek opened.

The banking itself is fine though.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I use HSBC and the internet side is pretty good now.


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Cliff said:


> I use HSBC and the internet side is pretty good now.


+1 for HSBC.. works well for me. Just don't loose the little password number generator gizmo... never figured out how the Flip that thing works.. but it does


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

+ for HSBC. I have several business bank accounts through them and my own personal accounts.


----------



## Aoraki (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm with RBS, very good in my opinion.


----------

